# Cracker Barrel 2014 Halloween



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

More photos...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Last two...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I did get the animated suitcase, and I LOVE it. I will add some photos and a detailed description later this evening.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What a great story Hilda. TFS. That is the type of customer service that every store should have.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Love the looks of that singing skeleton. Did you happen to see what he sings?


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

pumpkinking30 said:


> Love the looks of that singing skeleton. Did you happen to see what he sings?


We did BUT we had everything going at once... so I can't remember what it was. I'm sorry. I do know I was tempted to buy him. So it must be good.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I did really like the singing animated pumpkin, skull and candycorn. I definitely want to go back and get one of them. I can't remember exactly what they were singing... but they are rubbery and kind of morph or move while they are 'singing' and the eyes light up. Definitely catchy for $20.

I also liked the bump-and-go ghost. The same mechanism as the vacuum and broom from previous years. A great idea, and I could see kids loving it. The only thing that turned me off is that it is color changing, and I know that is very popular, but for some reason, I'm not into the color changing thing. Other than that, it was funny.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

glad to hear you had such a great experience--I feel like I get that great customer service whenever I go to Disney World. I love that there are still places that actually seem to care that you have the best experience possible! Best of luck with your children--and special kudos for you to dealing with the challenge!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

So glad to hear they were so nice to you and your boys...I haven't been in cracker barrel in years but this story alone makes me want to go....sure sure u think its cause I want that awesome suitcase (which by the way I can't wait to see the video on)  but actually I love recognizing company's with amazing character and heart


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

I am so excited they have that sign about if you are reading this.......i am also excitec to hear more about the suitcase. Thanks Hilda, i am glad you and your sons got to enjoy the store.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

So glad you had a wonderful experience in the store, Hilda. That is a fantastic story and reminder that customer service is still alive and well, at some places.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Cracker Barrel is a great place for breakfast and I will definitely check out there Halloween decor this year. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, that's it. I have to go.  Now to convince my youngest's grandparents to keep him for a few hours so I can...he wouldn't be still, even for breakfast...or a new toy.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this story. I can only imagine how challenging it is to enjoy yourself and shop while trying to watch your boys. This was a really positive story and you are inspirational by just going for it. Something called you into that store at that time. We don't have Cracker Barrel's in California but I have visited the store and restaurant in other states. What customer service!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

As requested here is a repost of my earlier pics.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Windborn ~ Thank you so much for sharing your photographs again! Mine are so little and blurry. You can really see the merchandise so much better in your pictures. I appreciate your taking the time to repost them.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I already have the Haunted Vacuum and Haunted Broom that Cracker Barrel carried in the past, and they crack me up. Halloween schtick at it’s best! A tiny bit scary for little kids, but lots of laughs. So I was curious when Ghost of Spookie pointed out they were carrying another new piece this year… The Haunted Suitcase. I have to admit, I almost balked at the $50 price, but once I got it home and started playing with it. My six year old’s reaction made it worth every penny. I can see this is going to be a hit with the kids, and I love that. I will pile it in with the luggage at the check-in desk of our haunted inn. In a darkened setting, I think it will blend in pretty well. It must work on a motion sensor that is hidden behind the fabric front. I can’t see it… but it does go off when you walk in front of it. There is a try me button on the top, and I was worried at first because there is a red sticker around the button, but it peeled right off. Whew! It also has a soft and loud setting so you can tone down the sound if you want. That is a great feature! What I LOVE about this is that sometimes it will whisper, and draw the kids in near the black fabric and then WHAM the face/skull pop out and light up and it delivers some one liners. Then it laughs at you as it draws back into the fabric. My son was in hysterics!! The voice does remind me of an old time stand up comic that has been trapped in a suit case. The face and hands bulge through the fabric and the mouth moves as it speaks as well. Really a unique ‘gag type’ scare. I am REALLY happy with it. 

It has seven different sayings…
~ AHHHHGGGHHHH (face/hands pop out) Being stuck in here is making me CRAAZZZEEEEE! Boooowahhh haaaa haaaa (laughter)
~ Psssttttttt (whispers) Happy Halloween! (then face/hands pop out) ROWWWWRRRR (laughter)
~ Psssttttttt (whispers) I have a question for you. (then face/hands pop out) Trick OR Treat???? (laughter)
~ ROWWWWWRRRRR (face/hands pop out) Let me Out!! (laughter)
~ ROWWWWRRRRRR (face/hands pop out) I’m so tired of being stuck IN HERE. (laughter)
~ (whispers) Come Closer. (pause) A little bit closer. (THEN face/hands pop out) Ohhh hooo hoooo (laughter)
~ ROOOWAAAAHHHHH (face/hands pop out) Did I scare you?! HA HA HA HA (laughter)


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

Very cool.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

DANG !! I love the look of that haunted suitcase but it came a year too late since I did the haunted hotel theme last year. Might have to get it anyway and have it sitting near one of the traveling freak show acts this year.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

frogkid11 said:


> DANG !! I love the look of that haunted suitcase but it came a year too late since I did the haunted hotel theme last year. Might have to get it anyway and have it sitting near one of the traveling freak show acts this year.


Doooooooo it!!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

That looks fabulous in your grouping!!!! I love that it comes ready to use and appearing well traveled...LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm glad you had such a wonderful experience and that the staff was so helpful, Hilda.

Great pics! Yea, the haunted suitcase piqued my interest too!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OK you were right Hilda, a must have for me. I see the G.host Manor Inn making a return in a few years. And this time I want to have my elevator with the stuck hand in the doors ready in time. Thank you so much for the close up photos of the Suitcase. The skull and hands really came out looking great and very visible. I'm assuming this is similar action to the old fashioned radio that Spirit Halloween had out last year where a skull appeared thru the radio's front grill area. The suitcase itself also looks very nice and I looked and almost didn 't notice the little black Try Me Button under the handle. LOVE that it comes with two volume settings. Man about time someone heard us haunters ask for such a feature. This will definitely be one of my first purchases of the Official Halloween shopping season. I've been checking stuff out and mentally making a list of what i'm finding interesting for my use. Nice to see so much I would like to buy this year (if I only had an unlimited budget for it and storage space). I have a feeling this is going to be a good year for Halloween mdse. and so excited that it is coming out earlier than last year.

Cracker Barrel's Singing Skeleton looks interesting too. If anyone picks this up, I would love feedback and a video if possible. 

Last year's Haunted Vacuum was a hit here with ToTers. I believe they also had a singing duo prop last year--animated country fiddler skeletons. A departure from all the animated banjo skellies everyone seemed to carry from GR to Walgreens. If I had the right haunt theme for them I would have gone with the fiddlers. Did anyone pick them up last year?


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hilda said:


> Doooooooo it!!!!!


Oh Hilda...you are such an enabler


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

love your set up....very cute



Hilda said:


> I already have the Haunted Vacuum and Haunted Broom that Cracker Barrel carried in the past, and they crack me up. Halloween schtick at it’s best! A tiny bit scary for little kids, but lots of laughs. So I was curious when Ghost of Spookie pointed out they were carrying another new piece this year… The Haunted Suitcase. I have to admit, I almost balked at the $50 price, but once I got it home and started playing with it. My six year old’s reaction made it worth every penny. I can see this is going to be a hit with the kids, and I love that. I will pile it in with the luggage at the check-in desk of our haunted inn. In a darkened setting, I think it will blend in pretty well. It must work on a motion sensor that is hidden behind the fabric front. I can’t see it… but it does go off when you walk in front of it. There is a try me button on the top, and I was worried at first because there is a red sticker around the button, but it peeled right off. Whew! It also has a soft and loud setting so you can tone down the sound if you want. That is a great feature! What I LOVE about this is that sometimes it will whisper, and draw the kids in near the black fabric and then WHAM the face/skull pop out and light up and it delivers some one liners. Then it laughs at you as it draws back into the fabric. My son was in hysterics!! The voice does remind me of an old time stand up comic that has been trapped in a suit case. The face and hands bulge through the fabric and the mouth moves as it speaks as well. Really a unique ‘gag type’ scare. I am REALLY happy with it.
> 
> It has seven different sayings…
> ~ AHHHHGGGHHHH (face/hands pop out) Being stuck in here is making me CRAAZZZEEEEE! Boooowahhh haaaa haaaa (laughter)
> ...


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

What a great post!! I love Cracker Barrel and I'm so happy you had a good experience there.

Thanks for all the photos and whatnot too!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

please PLEASE if you havent, write a letter to the store and let them know how much you appreciated it! 

I will be taking a look in our CB next time im up that way  had lunch tehre last week but no halloween stuff was out yet


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Hilda - love the suitcase set up - works perfectly!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't have any CB near my house, but I was near one last weekend and as soon as we walked in - I almost hugged the greeter because she was wearing a witch hat! They have some cute stuff, but I couldn't resist this fabulous lady. She is one of those shelf-sitters with a flat bottom. She'll look great with the rest of my spooky ladies.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

lisa48317 said:


> I don't have any CB near my house, but I was near one last weekend and as soon as we walked in - I almost hugged the greeter because she was wearing a witch hat! They have some cute stuff, but I couldn't resist this fabulous lady. She is one of those shelf-sitters with a flat bottom. She'll look great with the rest of my spooky ladies.


Oh she is wonderful!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Hilda, just saw this post. Perfect item for my Haunted Hotel theme this year!



Hilda said:


> I already have the Haunted Vacuum and Haunted Broom that Cracker Barrel carried in the past, and they crack me up. Halloween schtick at it’s best! A tiny bit scary for little kids, but lots of laughs. So I was curious when Ghost of Spookie pointed out they were carrying another new piece this year… The Haunted Suitcase. I have to admit, I almost balked at the $50 price, but once I got it home and started playing with it. My six year old’s reaction made it worth every penny. I can see this is going to be a hit with the kids, and I love that. I will pile it in with the luggage at the check-in desk of our haunted inn. In a darkened setting, I think it will blend in pretty well. It must work on a motion sensor that is hidden behind the fabric front. I can’t see it… but it does go off when you walk in front of it. There is a try me button on the top, and I was worried at first because there is a red sticker around the button, but it peeled right off. Whew! It also has a soft and loud setting so you can tone down the sound if you want. That is a great feature! What I LOVE about this is that sometimes it will whisper, and draw the kids in near the black fabric and then WHAM the face/skull pop out and light up and it delivers some one liners. Then it laughs at you as it draws back into the fabric. My son was in hysterics!! The voice does remind me of an old time stand up comic that has been trapped in a suit case. The face and hands bulge through the fabric and the mouth moves as it speaks as well. Really a unique ‘gag type’ scare. I am REALLY happy with it.
> 
> It has seven different sayings…
> ~ AHHHHGGGHHHH (face/hands pop out) Being stuck in here is making me CRAAZZZEEEEE! Boooowahhh haaaa haaaa (laughter)
> ...


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

Webster, Texas area























It's cute, but I would have liked it better if the mouth moved on the skull. Cash is happy with it and that's what matter's most


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

That is a wonderful story! I love CB! I was in there a week or so ago and I fell in love with that haunted suitcase.
It truly is an amazing piece! I just bought a simple magnet but I did take some pictures!


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

I like the signing skeleton.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for that video MandaMalice. Very cute prop and I like the way they did the lighting on him. Really accentuates his swaying and I don't think you really notice the mouth as a result. Definitely food for thought. How tall is the singing skeleton, the website doesn't say?


----------

